# Describe your Hav's personality



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I got my first Havanese, Stuey, in January 2007 and my 2nd, Sadie, :brick::brick:not pictured yet, the middle of September. I think it would be fun to get as many of you to respond describing your Hav or Hav's personalities since they are all unique. I think it might also be helpful if someone might not have what they thought was a "typical' Havanese. I will describe my two later on in this thread.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I only have one so far but here is my description of her!

Dora is very easy going, calm, and loving little girl with a fun playful streak. She is relaxed but then she has lots of prey drive, she needs a lot of playing-she will demand you play tug with squirrel, give kisses, and she loves chase as well. She is also very intelligent and takes orders well. She loves to train- excelling in obedience, rally, agility from an early age. She just tends to get things and is very obedient when you ask her to do something. As to her loving nature, she will jump on the bed onto your chest and if that doesnt wake, you she will lick you and also paw you in the face. She requires a lot of socialization. She can be shy with new people and take awhile to warm up, she also can be food picky- she is known to turn down treats, and she can be selfish with her bones. I have seen her grab hers and Belle's taking of running to hide them!

That is my little girl in a paragraph!
Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have one Havanese little girl!!!! She is seven months old this week!!!!! She has such an outgoing personality!!!!! She loves to play,cuddle and sleep!!!! I got her when she was one day shy of eight weeks old!!! She went everywhere with me so that she would be used to people....boy did that work!!!! Now she loves to go bye bye...she just jumps in and sleeps on the seat...as soon as I turn the car off she is on my lap ready to go!!!! She loves to play with other dogs big or small, and she loves to play with children!!! She loves to go and lay by herself but likes to cuddle with you as well!! She is all around a very very happy havanese!!!! I tell my breeder all the time that she does such a great job with them that that is why she is the way she is!!!!!!!!! I love my Jillee!!!!!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

My Katie which is just 10 month's old is very standoffish to people. She won't come when called or even let you touch her unless you catch her. She play's ruff all the time and is the alpha of the pack. My little boy Titan is just 6 month's old is a true lover. He comes and play's with everyone. He is great on his visit's to the nurshing home where I work. Love's getting petted and is very laid back. However when he is around Katie he is a wild child in the making.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll give this a try. 

Brutus is my 10 month old male. He is outgoing with both people and other dogs. He is energetic and plays hard! He has no fear and is willing to play with dogs over 100#. He crashes hard at night and doesn't want to get up in the morning, but once he is up, he is UPPPP!!!! and MOVING! He is the one who will find a way to get into trouble: the TP, tip over the garbage, etc. He gives more kisses, but would rather sit next to us than on our lap. 

Roxie is my 7 1/2 old female. She is shy around other dogs, but loves other people and will go right up to them. She is the one who can jump up easily onto high beds, where Brutus cannot even though he is twice her size. She loves to lay on a "throne"--any pillow in the house, but also loves our laps. She loves to tease Brutus--she will distract him and then steal his bully stick or play hide n seek and hide under the bed, where he can't get to. On the other hand, tonight I took away a toy from Brutus and threw it on the bed. He jumped and jumped and could not get up there. She easily jumped upon the bed and got the toy and dropped it to him. She wakes up as soon as I go to the BR and if I do not go immediately back to bed, she is scratching at her crate. When I am on the computer, she always takes a minute to sit in my lap.

Both love to go for long walks.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper is my 1 yr old male havanese dog and he is very high energy, needs alot of exercise, very bold when with his family. He is very loving, affectionate, willing to please us. He is very intelligent, understands alot of words we speck. He hates to be by himself, goes every where with us. Can be shy with people at first, but after first contact he is all over them.

Missy, my 3 1/2 month old havanese female dog, is high evergy. She loves meeting people, vocal to tell me her needs, affectionate. She does not mind being by herself.

I really like to see the difference between the two dogs; Casper would run up and down the stairs at a early age. Missy would not even try to approach the stairs for weeks. She just went up them today and she can't get down, if Casper went up them he flew down them the same time. She is much more cautious than Casper. She is more vocal than he, in trying to tell me what she wants; like food or to clean up her potty. Oh... the best part, she is much easier to potty train, than he was!! She seems to always go to her potty spot, he didn't care where he went potty


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit is a lover-boy, and most of the time, a pretty easy-going Hav. And definitely a Velcro dog~~he loves to be with us, just hanging out in the same room . He is also, however, independent and self-contained and confident enough to be do just fine when left alone or in stressful stituation, like the vet or the groomer's. He' s not ultra needy. 

He is a very patient dog. Not a barker, beggar, or demanding. But he does have his crazy, very playful moments doing RLH's, teasing our cat, and playing with his best bud, Charlie the Bichon. He is very friendly and loving to all people. When he is very happy to see someone, or in a playful mood, he talks to us with the most amusing, expressive growls. He snuffles with happiness when I (and I alone) pick him up or groom him. He loves to snooze on the sofa, and watches through the window for me patiently when I leave. It is so lovely to see that little face waiting for me every time I come home! Wow, where did he come from? He's an angel. :angel: We feel sooo blessed.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet is a nine month old Hav male. He is full of personality and loves everyone and will run to strangers and anyone in the neighborhood. He gets along well with all size dogs and loves to play play play. He is eager to learn and would be a great agility dog. He can do high five, roll over, dance on his hind legs and jump three times in a circle. He loves to be off leash in our park and RLH. He will cuddle with you but likes his own space.
He is Mr. Velcro and hates to be left alone. He likes to visit all my friends and stayed with one for a week at 7 months with no problems.
He plays with his toys and acts like a typical Hav, rolling over on his back, in the play position wagging his tail and play growling at certain toys.
Who would not fall in love with these adorable guys, they have such a cute way that endears you to them instantly.
Elayne


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have two havanese and a poodle, both havs are very friendly, warm and full of attitude and personality. Both love children and most adults although I've recently seen them shy away from a new lady. They play together throughout the day, usually wrestling and running only taking a break to sleep between periods of "flying" over the floor, furniture, etc., you see my girls don't believe that gravity exists., they've never taken a science class. 

Blossom, pictured, also has the nickname BOSSY as in the hip hop song "Bossy", "I'm the B-h y'all love to hate, I'm the one who's raise the stake, I'm Bossy". She really does raise the stake because she uses her assets and cuteness to get ALL the attention and herds the other Havanese and poodle when I call them to come in from the back yard. She's only 8.5 inches and 6.8 lbs and it's all attitude, she's hilarious to watch, the entertainment never ends. 

Mari, my show girl is also full of attitude with so much agility and strength, she jumps on the bed with ease to get away from Blossom than teases her by looking down then jumping on her and then springing back up on the bed, all this at full run. She loves to walk on two legs like a dancing bear. It's amazing when I come home and she follows me throughout the house on two legs. One of my friends who raises poodles and is a handler told me that some poodles also do that, and I find that trait very charming. Tuck, my poodle is now 12, he joins the humans in the household watching the show.
Paula


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lola was a year in June. She is loving, outgoing and friendly, playful, loves to run and play the chase game with Maggie. Loves people, is pretty secure in new situations. She is very well behaved and was easy to command train. She would be even better if I would spend more time than I do training. She was a little hard to house train but I think we have it down now. She loves to eat, infact she inhales her food. Loves to be wherever the family is. She follows me everywhere I go. The velcro dog. She hates to travel in the car. She gets car sick everytime. She is very alert and able to communicate her needs. She plays hard in the day and sleeps hard at night. Hopefully she will keep this personality.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a sweet thread! Let me sum up my girl in adjectives:

*Gucci: (noun) Loving*, GIRLY-girl to the max, funny, cautious, SISSY, finicky, doting, *graceful, pretentious*, playful, excited, *dramatic*, protective, *jealous*, happy, gentle, nurturing, amusing, *witty*, attached, attentive, loyal, *flexible*, refreshing, lively, snuggly, respectful, graceful, likes to stay "clean and primped", emotional, sassy,..!

And what I love about her most....is that she totally 'goes with the flow'! If I want to lounge around all day, she's game! If I want to be busy and active...she's game! She's up for a run with my daughter, or a couch potato snuggle-bunny at my side!  She just _rolls with it_! Love that about her!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky has been ours since he was 9 weeks and he's 16 months now. He's our big boy at 16 lbs. but a wimp with other dogs. He'll sniff them, but turns and hides when they sniff him. He's a cuddlebear and loves getting hugs and lying on his back for his belly rubs. He is very playful and would love to play fetch all day if we let him. He gets excited but never whines or whimpers. He's a barker though. Oh what a barker! sigh....... 

When I bend down to pick him up, his back legs jump up, sometimes before I even have a good handle on him. It makes me laugh each and every time. Once his up on me, he puts his paws on my chest and looks straight and deeply into my eyes. We hug a final time before he will turn around and sit on me as on a throne, regally looking out onto his kingdom. lol 
He loves being up on the couch, or alongside you on a chair or bed. He loves to play so much that we decided another Hav would be a great addition to our family. 

Ricky is also nervous at sudden, loud noises and barks when he hears anything from outdoors. He is smart, easy to train and loves treats. 

Sammy was 7.5 months when we brought him home from Ontario (Ricky was 8 mths). He was born in Hungary and flew to Ontario when he was 8 wks. old. He's petite and barly 9 lbs. and doesn't have the typical Hav coat or body structure, but he plays like a Hav and can RLH circles around any dog! He's goofy, comical and makes us laugh without trying. He has the best head tilt I've ever seen and is very gentle in his play and interactions with us, but isn't afraid of wrestling his brother who is twice his size. Sammy can get Ricky on his back and lets him know that he's the alpha around here. lol

Sammy isn't quite as smart as Ricky so training isn't quite as easy and he sometimes backs away when we try to pet him, but he is a total velcro dog and we love him dearly. He is a constant licker and no one or thing is safe from his tongue. He is an ear-licker extraordinaire! lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is such a great thread. And I think it will be great for people to read whose Hav's may not be as expected. 

Jasper and Cash as Yin and Yang and they are both very special and their personality traits are changing as they age.

Jasper will be 2 in January. He is my humanlike puppycat. He is very cautious. He didn't jump up on furniture til he was 8 months old. He loves people but will greet them cautiously and then he is all about them. He is finicky and when he was a puppy would only eat Rabbit Fillets. He is very, very independent and likes to hang out on his chair in the sunroom. But in the past few months he has become much more affectionate and much less finicky. I say humanlike-puppycat because he really does have human like expressions and let's you know what he wants or needs-- which isn't much but he let's you know when he needs to go out, or wake up, or even some loving. puppycat- because he likes to watch like a cat he will sit on a chair or behind a chair and just watch. He is a very complicated boy. He house trained easily- comes eventually but on his own time. but loves to do tricks. Jassy, hates to be groomed, everything seems to hurt him, nails put him into a panic. Jasper takes treats as if they were holy wafers very soflty and delicately. 

Cash, who was 1 on November 9th, is my happy go lucky big sloppy dog. Who loves to cuddle for a while and will always come from what ever he is doing to check on you and make sure you are where you are supposed to be. But neither of my boys are velcro dogs and they both are fine being left alone. Unlike Jasper, Cash moves before he thinks- as a puppy he jumped up on everything and if you were on a chair with something he wanted (ice cream) - if he couldn't jump high enough he would pull himself up with his front legs. Now he will fly across the room and land right next you and collapse into a sandbag at your side. He has never been at all finicky (as his 19.4 lbs prove) And unlike Jasper will gobble a treat with your whole hand if you let him. Nothing seems to phase Cash, grooming is a breeze and he doesn't even pout when I attack a big huge matt. He does a couple of things that are make you think he isn't as brave or happy go lucky as he seems. From the day we brought him home he claimed one of Jasper's toys, a big furry squirrel hand puppet with a glorious tail. Cash nurses on this toy - specifically the tail, he'll toss it around a while and then settle with it in his mouth and he just nurses it, complete with kneading paws. He still does this. The other thing he does, is if I give them each a chew, Cash will grab up both (he has even grabbed three or four) in his mouth and parade around with them unable to chew because his mouth is too full. eventually he will settle down with one- and when Jasper takes the spoils, Cash will sit there and whine at Jasper, never tries to steal it, just whines and whines even though he has the exact same chew right next to him, Jasper usually leaves the chew he has and goes to the other one. 

Oh gosh, I wrote a novel, sorry--- but I love my boys and I love how different they are. They both greet us when we come home with kisses and wiggles and both me and DH feel they truly brighten our lives.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

What a great thread! "Boo" is going to be 6 mos old in a few days. He is a Character! He is independant and needy at the same time. But head strong. I think he is entering the "teenage" stage. You can call him and if he wants he will just sit and stare at you. Other time he will bound over to you like youve been gone for days all wiggly and wanting belly rubs! (We are working on the coming when called thing) He isnt into laps but wants to lay next you, but will take a great big hug wrapping his paws around your neck anytime, but not too long! He gets these great spurts of energy and goes tearing off around the dinning room table, grabbing at his toys as he runs by. Half the time he misses the toys and goes flying head over heels. Other times he is just Mr. content to sit and chew and hang out. The one thing I love about him most is that he has this devilish "grin". And when he pads away very quietly I know hes up to something, he'll come back with the grin on his face as if to say "what - I didnt do anything"....and most of the time he didnt. But anything on the floor is still fair game to those sharp little teeth...Our little Boobear is a constant source of smiles....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> When I bend down to pick him up, his back legs jump up, sometimes before I even have a good handle on him. It makes me laugh each and every time. Once his up on me, he puts his paws on my chest and looks straight and deeply into my eyes. We hug a final time before he will turn around and sit on me as on a throne, regally looking out onto his kingdom. lol


Marj, Jasper does this too!!! exactly!! Aren't those staring deep into the eyes a heart melter. he also sits at attention, up straight surveying his kingdom....LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Cash nurses on this toy - specifically the tail, he'll toss it around a while and then settle with it in his mouth and he just nurses it, complete with kneading paws. He still does this.


Gucci does this TOO! It is the only time she's not right next to me...she drags Snuggle bear around and puts her mouth on the nose and paws at it too. It is SOOO cute. She's like clockwork with this. She does it first thing in the morning when I am busy packing lunches and putting dishes away, and then again around now (she's doing it as I type! After some serious playtime with me earlier that wore her out!

I thought I had the only nursing older pup! LOL

Does Cash sometimes act like he's nursing with you? She'll sometimes put my fingers or clothes in her mouth and do this when she's on the couch with me resting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No Cash just nurses his squirrel!!! it is very sweet. but I wonder if he was taken away from his mother too early? at least that what I have heard when cats do this? That is such a cute picture of Gucci. Cash does this mostly at night when we are hanging out in the living room.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you get him very young? I did get Gucci at 8 weeks, so maybe? I think she's very codependent on me, emotionally..but wasnt' sure if that was just her personality or the fact I got her younger than most.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna is 3.5 years old and an absolute joy. She is spunky, funny, active, nutty and loving. She loves to run and loves to play. She loves anyone and everyone and thinks they should most certainly love her back. She gets along well with other dogs. She is not particularly cuddly, prefering to lay near our feet (where she tries to pull our socks off) not on our laps, except when it's time to go to bed. In bed she snuggles as close as possible to my back and she must have her red or blue fleece blankie to scrunch up and use as a pillow. She has a very expressive face and its almost as if we can put words to her expressions. She LOVES Animal Planet or any TV commercial with an animal in it. She thinks its her job to guard the airspace above our house. She doesn't bark much but let an airplane fly over and she voices her displeasure. She makes us laugh each and every day.
Sedona is 2.5 years old and she is our cuddle bug. She too loves all people. She likes to play with other dogs as long as it's only one or two. During play dates she prefers to sit quietly and watch. She lives for tummy scratches and I'm convinced that tummy scratches are her purpose in life. She hates what I call squishy hugs but loves to sit on a lap. If I'm laying down she'll crawl up and lay in the crook of my arm and just look at me. She hates to be moved when she's comfy and will let out a little growl to voice her displeasure. It's what she does when we give her squishy hugs too. She LOVES to play fetch and she loves to chew on bones. If no one will play with her she'll play by herself and toss her toys in the air. She is the more sensitive of the two. 
Oddly enough, though we think spunky McKenna has a more typical Hav personality, it is quiet, loving Sedona that most everyone absolutely falls in love with . When family or friends come over they say they want one just like her, in fact, they want HER. (Fat chance of that!!).

They are our girls and we love them more than anything.
I do wonder how a third would fit into the mix. I wonder if there would ever be one left out of the playing....


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda is a very relax little man he loves to just have you rub his belly.And when he is in that play full mood he wants you to throw the ball or play tug a war with him.Now as for Leia she is full of pist and vinigar she will chew on any thing you let her chew on including people clothes that you are wearing she dont mind at all nibbleing on you. If she had it her way she would run and play the entire day. She is a very happy little girl and really wants all your attention.Her attitude is "*LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME" *And when it is bed time she really wants her belly rub for she can lay on her back and kick's her front feet in the air at you while you are rubbing her tummy .Both of our little furry kids and very loving Im so glad I have the two of them and with Leia there is never a boring moment LOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico, age 3-sweet, gentle, loving ,cuddly, smart, obedient, came when called from day one at 10 weeks, alpha dog, great traveler, reads my mind...
when you look at him (without saying a word) he wags his tail.

Chico led us to get #2 Hav. We thought all Havs were pretty much like him-so then we got:

Cali- came at 11 weeks-now at age 7 months: funny, prissy, curious, intelligent, trickster, working on being obedient, doesn't naturally come when called, fooled us into thinking she was cuddly (fell asleep in my DH's lap on her home visit with us prior to pick-up) not too cuddly now, but is getting more so with time... exuberant (was the quietest in her litter but changed when she joined us-is vying to be Alpha) gives "nose kisses" then jumps down, playful, adorable, outgoing, friendly.

They are different, but complement each other. We adore both of them.

Can only share this with you all, because others don't get it.
We feel lucky to have these 2 Havs own us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not even sure how to describe Kubrick in just a paragraph! He is the most loving and cuddly dog who is also playful and loves to run and go for long walks! He is smart too and catches onto tricks very quickly. He really is a cuddle bug. If he is not laying right up against my feet, he is right next to me with his head on my lap. If I am on the computer, he will plop himself right on top of the keyboard as if to say "Mommy, aren't I the cutest thing you have EVER seen?" He makes us laugh every day, multiple times a day. I am a much happier person now that Kubrick is in our lives! He is so loving it's incredible. He can be fast asleep and then all of a sudden wake up just to give me a kiss and then go back to sleep. When he wants attention, he will lay his head on my leg and look up at me with these sad little eyes, it always makes me melt. He is also a "stares into your eyes" type of dog. He loves to play with other small dogs, but big dogs scare him unless they are very gentle. He still doesn't know how to greet dogs when on a leash and sometimes will try to run away. When off leash, though, he loves to see other dogs. People are his favorite thing and he thinks that everyone must be in love with him. And usually they really are!

He is one of the best things that ever happened to me!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is fun! 
Lightning chatters and almost sounds like he's trying to talk. If he doesn't get what he wants, he'll walk around the house mumbling to himself. He's a Momma's boy and never far from me. He slept on my chest when he was young and I'd wake up to a nose in my face innocently <ahem> asking me if I was awake and the kisses would start as soon as my eyes opened. He was out showing for a couple of months and I was worried that he might forget how close we were, but the minute my husband walked through the door with him after getting him back from showing, he flew out of my husband's arms, jumped into mine and almost knocked me over and I was soaking wet with kisses. He gets so proud of himself when he sounds like a wolf howling......a tiny wolf, but a wolf sound. He and Ellie compete for lap time and are always thinking of ways to outfox each other to get it. We had a little talk about him being too heavy to sleep on my chest since he's grown so he curls up behind my knees in bed.....unless he gets in a mood, then I'll wake up to him on my chest. <ouch>
Bandit didn't come into her own until after she was a year old. Then her personality popped. She's a real den girl and can get into the smallest places so for her we have this little puppy kennel that stays in the bedroom and when she wants to play den hav, she somehow fits her body in there. She and my standard poodle are having a discussion about who is going to watch over the house. It will be interesting to see who will win that or if they'll share it. Bandit is RULED by her stomach and will do anything for people food. She shares my pillow with me and every now and then her clown side shows and she'll get under the pillow and knock me off of it. When we come home, it's always Bandit we hear as we pull up to the house. That girl has a pitch of a bark that can pierce your ears and there have been times we've actually covered our ears when she gets going. Bandit doesn't care how large a dog is, when she knows she's right, she won't back down. She and my standard poodle had a showdown when my spoo told Bandit she was a lousy Mom for letting a puppy out of the whelping box and Bandit told her to shut up and mind her own business. They went nose to nose with teeth bared telling each other what they thought as I stood right there. My spoo is the most gentle creature I've ever known and knew she would never hurt Bandit so I just supervised because that was one argument I knew Bandit had to win. Bandit won the growling contest and told my spoo to shut the heck up....and she did. Bandit can be a lap girl for a short time or every now and then she'll surprise us by laying there a long time but that's not the norm. She'll happily lay next to you though. When Bandit was a puppy she loved water so much that we got her a baby pool then she'd race around the yard in the mud and go wash her feet in the poodle water bowl. She loved getting dirty, but wanted to be clean after the play. The next summer we got her a baby pool and she asked us what the heck that thing was for and ignored it.
Ellie is the happy go lucky one and the world just kind of goes over her head. She smacks her lips and when she wants attention, she'll throw her head back. She's a real Momma's girl and if I'm busy, she'll go sit on the couch with my husband and watch every move I make. If I still don't pay attn to her, she'll stick her tongue out at me. She's not picky about doing that and will stick her tongue out at anyone who isn't doing what she wants, dogs included. There is never a dull moment with Ellie around. She is full of fun and can always put a smile on your face. She'll lay her head on my husband's pillow and smack me in the face with her tail. I'm almost positive she's also sticking her tongue out too but since it's dark then I'm not totally sure. Ellie loves to lay on the patio. It can be 100 degrees or 50 and neither bothers her. I'm usually outside with the dogs when they're out back and I couldn't handle bare feet on that hot pavement and Ellie loves it. She is such a clown and loves to make us smile. If I tell Bandit she's pretty or a good girl, she beams with joy. If I say the same things to Ellie, she yawns.
My spoo thinks she should be the mother of the world. She loves very tiny animals, any kind of animal. She's let kittens and baby squirrels shred her nose to show them that she won't hurt them and darned if they don't wind up laying curled up to her feeling warm and safe. If I'm not feeling well, she'll gather her toys and soon I'll be surrounded in them. She's smart as smart can be and won't hesitate to train me to do something. She saw a dog do a high 5 at a rally show she was in and decided it looked pretty cool, so she stuck her paw up to me to teach me to do it with her. If it's been a couple of days since I worked with her in training, she'll go get her leash and tell me to get busy. Oh my, if I mess up a command in the ring will she ever give me a dirty look. She's 50 pounds and can curl up into a tiny 2 foot ball. She knows she's large and when she's in the mood to be a pia, she'll lay across the bed and pretend to be out cold when I ask her to move. She gives so much of herself and is 100% pure pleasure.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I loved reading these descriptions! You can feel the love that everyone has for their dogs :biggrin1:. Carlito is my little "tough guy" with a heart of gold. He isn't usually a lap dog with me, he prefers to sit on the couch next to me while I do my homework, watching me occasionally as he doses, or resting his head on my lap. But he is a BIG-TIME lapdog with my husband, he will jump in Tony's lap and gaze adoringly at him. I rationalize by saying that it's because Tony's lap is bigger LOL. They love watching football together, and Lito watches the screen so intently you would swear he understands what's going on. He's extremely playful, no pair of undies or socks is safe, when I pull clothes out of the dryer, he hangs around waiting for an errant article of clothing to fall! When I get back from running, he always follows me into the bathroom and steals my dirty socks and flings them in the air, it is so gross but it makes me laugh. He is only happy if he gets BOTH of them, one won't do. Anytime we meet new dogs, he puts on his tough little bully act and tries to engage them, even Rottweiliers and bullmastifs! When he is scared of a loud city noise, he will casually duck behind my legs and peek out between them. He NEVER barks, but he sometimes will go "gruff, gruff" under his breath if he is annoyed, and he yodels when he yawns. I swear he can read my mind, if I am feeling sad or upset he will go to his toybox and try to toss them around and get me to engage. We can't imaging life without him, until Tony and I got Lito we thought we wanted kids someday, now all we want is another Hav.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great thread! Its interesting to see how similar and different each Hav is.

Maddie is a Playgirl. Play with a capital P. Everything is a party to her. She loves people, children, and is absolutely crazy about other dogs. So far, she's never met a dog she doesn't like. At a play date, she'll greet each and every new dog that comes. She'll immediately go into a play stance, and if a dog refuses to play, will bounce off of them or get in their face, trying to get them to chase her. She loves to be chased and to chase.

She doesn't like to bother with stairs, just jumping up from the patio to the deck, purposely missing all 3 ½ steps. She loves to watch Caesar's "The Dog Whisperer" and Animal Planet. When she plays, its done with complete abandon, with joyful leaps as she's about to pounce on a toy. She will sit on our laps if we want, but prefers to sit right up against us. Since I'm a restless sleeper, she sleeps cuddled up next to my husband's legs, but in the morning, sleeps against my back. She always wakes me up with kisses and a long hug, wrapping her neck around mine. She's definitely *NOT* a girly-girl, but more like a tom-boy (tom-dog?). She loves to go to Starbucks, and watch for other dogs and people to greet while we have coffee. A more social dog, I've never met. She's a thief, a love, a clown, an athlete, and a party-girl. She's a joy to have, and she's stolen our hearts.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

SnobunnieNY said:


> What a great thread! "Boo" is going to be 6 mos old in a few days. He is a Character! He is independant and needy at the same time. But head strong. I think he is entering the "teenage" stage. You can call him and if he wants he will just sit and stare at you. Other time he will bound over to you like youve been gone for days all wiggly and wanting belly rubs! (We are working on the coming when called thing) He isnt into laps but wants to lay next you, but will take a great big hug wrapping his paws around your neck anytime, but not too long! He gets these great spurts of energy and goes tearing off around the dinning room table, grabbing at his toys as he runs by. Half the time he misses the toys and goes flying head over heels. Other times he is just Mr. content to sit and chew and hang out. The one thing I love about him most is that he has this devilish "grin". And when he pads away very quietly I know hes up to something, he'll come back with the grin on his face as if to say "what - I didnt do anything"....and most of the time he didnt. But anything on the floor is still fair game to those sharp little teeth...Our little Boobear is a constant source of smiles....


Boo looks just like my lola


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

What fun! Love this thread. I could talk about my pups all day!

Both Rudy (11 mo.) & Rocky (6 mo.) love car rides, sleeping in & belly rubs. They are both very agile and easily jump on/off the bed & couch.

Rudy is my rough & tumble girl-crazy lumberjack. He likes the bed-head look and would prefer never to see a brush again. He loves me, but doesn't need me. More independent. Goes outside with attitude - head & tail high with the entire yard under his supervision. He plays when he plays and sleeps when he sleeps. At night, he sleeps by my head. That's his snuggle time.
His hair is long, curly & silky. I just love him!

Rocky is my metro-puppy. Bring on the gels, sprays & combs. I could brush him all day and he'd look at me with loving eyes. He is *in love *with me!
When you look at him, he seems to be saying "what? who? me? Okay!" He's a sneaky Ninja-pup. Hides his treat and then wants his brothers. He'd prefer to be held all day - serious cuddler. At night he sleeps by my feet. His hair is sssooooooooooo soft and fluffy, like a cotton ball. I just love him!

I will probably have to edit this and add the news things I think of during the day!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love this thread. everyone really, really loves their dogs. But Jan- I love who you described your dogs interaction with each other and with you. They sound very special

Ok- Lilliesplash: what about your's?


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Barney*

Our Barney is definitely a velcro dog...he follows me everywhere, i.e, bathroom, upstairs, downstairs, etc. He was 18 months old when we rescued him and that was just one year ago last week! I can't imagine my world without him!

He came to us so shy that he would turn and run the instant you even looked at him...he was shaved, due to severe matting and since his color is cream...he looked very sad. We aren't sure what happened in his first 17 months to make him as fearful of people as he was, but in the past year, WHOA...is he ever coming out of his shell!!!!

He is mellow, loving, wise, playful, and fetches better than our golden ever used to do, and did I say LOVING! He has his daily "run like heck" either inside or out, he has definitely sniffed every single blade of grass in our large yard at least twice and loves the leaves, snow and even the wind that our wonderful state of MN has provided him. He wants to be near us at all times, and so we have little "bed mats" in almost every room - even putting one on our ottoman and he uses all of them. He has more toys than the grandkids and plays with most of them every day. He minds well, flew through basic obedience without a second's hesitation and he allows our 7 grandkids to hold him and love him without too much hesitation!

He rides in the car in his own little carseat that allows him to see outside and does so like a pro...no whining, no barking. If we say "bye bye", he about flips and starts talking excitedly (not really barking, just very definite sounds) and runs to the back door. He used to shake so violently when we took him anywhere we thought about leaving him home, but didn't and now he is a travelled little guy - to FL and back, to IL and back, and to OH and back!

He eats his very special concoction of food items twice each day and if it is his breakfast time, he will grab a bite, run into the bathroom to see if I am still there, and then run out for another bite, till he finishes! Makes my heart proud!!!!!

I love this website and hearing and learning bout all things Havanese! We are so lucky!!!!!

Marge and Barney


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella love people but could care less about dogs. She is very loving and submissive. When you walk up to her she immediately rolls on her back for a belly rub. She is very laid back but the alpha of the pack. The boys know who the boss is! She loves to be held and will sit quietly in a tote for hours.

Freddie thinks he's a tough guy. He loves other dogs but it takes him a minute to warm up. He is a bit timid around some people. He is a little love bug and likes to cuddle, sit and be held by me. He follows me everywhere and just wants to please. He likes to play, but lies around most of the day.

Scudder is my laid back most lovable boy. He does not have a mean bone in his body and loves everyone and everything. He is very mild mannered and mellow. He has a playful streak in him and loves to be chased!

All my guys are pretty laid back like cats. Once a day they get wild on a 2-3 mile hike, then they pretty much chill after that.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marge,
I loved your story about Barney. I love to read about a rescue dog who goes from being frightened to being a trusting, happy dog. Almost anyone can earn a well socialized puppy's love but it takes special people to help an older, rescued dog learn to love and trust. 
Do you have any more photos of Barney?

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread just shows how great these dogs really are. That is why we go crazy for them. They are all different but somehow the same.

Kodi is our gentle, sweet, timid guy. If a stranger approaches, he is a little standoffish, but warms up in his own time. He loves to play and will get Shelby to join in by barking at her. Kodi will get a toy and bring it to us when he wants to play. I always say that he was in the front of the brain line. He knows exactly what we are saying and a quick learner. He also does that little hop when we go to pick him up, too.

Shelby is the funny, rascal in the family. She is also very loving and loves to give kisses. When she wants to play with Kodi, she will will get down in that puppy posture, the one with the butt in the air, and bark at Kodi. Then she makes small lunges at him, then scoots backwards, then lunges again, until he joins in. She is a clown and our ballerina, always doing her little Hav dance. But, she is not a quick learner - she was further back in the brain line. 

They both love kids and will cry and whine when they see one. They have to be introduced to them so they can play.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is known is our house as "wild man"! I joke that he has a little lab in him since he is a bit hyper and very playful at times, and some bassett hound since he is scent dog. He is always chasing the scent of some animal. He has personality galore and is very active. He will play play play all day if he has someone to play with him. He also crashes hard and will stay in bed as long as you let him in the morning. He is a clown and has to be the center of attention. Brady is not much of a lap dog, but has to be in the same room with us and has to be able to see us at all times. He will lay next to us, or on the back of the couch, but rarely in our laps. He does snuggle in with my husband at night in bed. He does love giving kisses. He loves all people, especially children and thinks that they should always focus all their attention on him. He loves his "doggie friends" but is not okay with new dogs when he is on a leash. off leash, he is a little hesitant at first, but likes other dogs. His favorite game is "Splat Kitty" which involves chasing his two best friends, my cats. Notice, I said his friends, not theirs. He has way too many toys and loves to play with them. He will play fetch or chase me all day and loves to be outside. Although he is not the perfect dog (although I think he is close), we love him to peices! My husand and I were not sure if we wanted kids before Brady, now we feel like we have ours.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I love this thread! We just brought our baby home this past Sat. She's only 4 mo old so her personality is still evolving. When we first brought her home I thought she had some serious issues with shyness and timidity. Boy, has she come out of her shell!!

Tessa's a definite velcro dog. She follows me everywhere. She may look like she's asleep but if I get up, her head pops up and she'll follow me, even to the bathroom. She whines while I brush my teeth, wash my face, etc, as if she's saying, "hey, pay attention to me!" She's a mama's girl. When I left for book club last night my husband said she whined and looked all over the house for me. But she loves her daddy too, often pouncing on his chest and giving his face a wash. She loves to kiss and cuddle. She's content to sleep in your lap, or pressed up next to you, but always nearby! She loves to snuggle on my shoulder, melting into me like a baby.

She does not like being left alone. I had to leave today for 2 hours, and she cried when I put her in the crate :-( Something we'll have to work on!

She sleeps through the night, and will get up whenever we do, not before (yay!)

She plays hard, then collapses. She's a little monkey and a great climber. She flies up on our ottoman coffee table, then jumps to the sofa. Today in the blink of an eye she was standing on our big round end table investigating the green plant on it. She looked adorable!

She loves to play in the yard, not only the RLH game but plays with the gumballs like a toy. She likes the Fall leaves and I sure do enjoy seeing the "Hav Hop"! She loves to play with her toys, especially throwing them, then giving them a little baby growl, and pouncing on them. 

Housebreaking is going well. After she goes, she often comes running for her treat before I can get a click in!

She's not picky about her kibble but is picky about her treats. No to Cheerios or cheese, but Iams puppy biscuits is her 'puppy crack'...she goes wild, almost frantic as she takes bits out of my hand, then comes sniffing my hand looking for more! 

She hasn't been out socially yet but we've had a repairman here, and 2 friends stopped by, separately. She's a little shy and hesitant at first, but in minutes she's in their arms giving kisses. She has to come to them...if they approach her first, she gets a little scared. But as I said she's only been home 5 days...she's come a long way.

She's pretty mellow about being handled, OK with brushing, messing with her feet, mouth, etc. No problem showing us her belly for a rub!

We've only had Tessa 5 days but she has won our hearts and makes us laugh. My DH (the one who "indulged" me with a puppy) calls home every day to see how she is doing. We can't wait to see how her personality develops and grows, she's already changed so much in the 5 days she's been here! She's added a lot of life and love to our household!

P.S. Oh yes, when Tessa is whining she sometimes gives a little puppy howl, like a hound dog! So funny...we weren't expecting that!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jan, I am so glad you are seeing Tessa's Havness. she sounds like a doll.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jan, I'm so glad to hear that Tessa is doing so well. She was just tired and not herself those first couple of days. What a winner she is!! Love your description. They are so much fun and endlessly entertaining. My DH indulged me , too, with our getting Biscuit, really wasn't enthusiastic, and now he is absolutely nuts about him (and was from day 1) and says the most loving things to him. Biscuit also did those hounddog howls when he was first home, and it totally cracked us up, so surprising!

Yes, there is so much love evident in these posts.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

JanB, so glad Tessa is finally the pup you expected. She just needed a little time to get used to everything. Didn't you read the thread about never being alone again the the bathroom? ound: Guess you missed that bit of info. :biggrin1: And my two do that same thing where they jump in your lap then up on your chest and give lots of kisses.

I look forward to more happy stories about Tessa.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My Valentino is going to be 2yrs. on 12-7! He is a very sweet and loving little guy.....very good temperament......he has never growled at or tried to bite me or any of my family. Very even tempered! Loves to play when he can get my 2 older lazy females to join him in a game of chase! As many of yours he could and would run & play all day if someone would just cooperate. He's not aloof at all and loves to show alot of affection with snuggles and kissie licks (which I love!) He's actually very obedient and always makes good eye contact when you are talking or training. He still WON'T ring that darn bell though....I will not give up! When I am gone for the day or evening, he lays by the door until I return....my hubby tries everything to intice him down stairs but he won't budge.....now that's loyalty. When we go for walks he doesn't bark at people and will allow them to pet him but won't try to run after them. Bottom line is....VALENTINO IS THE BEST LITTLE PET I HAVE EVER OWNED....I LOVE HIM TO BITS!:hug: Almost forgot...he loves bully sticks, cheese(he twirls for a bite!),his squeaky toy that looks like a bar bell and at night all I have to say is 'bed time" and he makes a mad dash for his crate and is inside laying down before I can get down the hallway.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How do I describe Milo? He's at once warm and loving, drenching me in puppy kisses at every opportunity (especially when I'm sitting at the computer), and an independent kinda guy, rushing off in the direction of any new adventure. The first few days I had him he stuck to me like glue, never leaving my side no matter where I went. I truly thought at that time that I had a dog who had no bark. That one took weeks, but since then he's shown me he not only can, but takes pride in never giving up till he either gets his way or till the imminent danger (in his mind) passes.

I inherited my son's dogs so he has ever present company even when I have to leave him for a little while. He used to cry and make his displeasure known when he was separated from them in his crate. Once released to join them, he rests with one or the other till I get home.

Ah that spirit of adventure. He found an escape hatch into my neighbor's yard and would literally go sailing under the fence in a flash, leading me to knickname him Houdini. Though he still does it from time to time, he now happily wags his tail as I open the gate to their yard and retrieve him. He flies into my arms, ready to go home . . . till the next time.

He's the best bed partner I could ask for. He'll snuggle up for his little bit of loving, then retreat to a quiet space where he spends the entire night, waiting for me to wake him in the morning. My only complaint is his potty training regression which has me almost at my wit's end. And he knows it drives me crazy. After he does it, he comes over and scratches me to look.

And, like most small children, he far prefers boxes and paper to his many toys which lay about waiting for his attention.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*More Barney pictures...*

I will try to attach some of my wee Barney...hope I am successful...thanks for asking for them - We think he is gorgeous. I forgot to mention that his latest "trick" is at nighttime when we are ready for bed...all I have to say is "bedtime for Barney" and he goes into his crate, turns around and waits for his bedtime snack....this from a dog that 12 months ago wouldn't even let us near him...what a guy!!!!!

Marge and Barney

p.s. I am not very good at moving my Photo Share pics around, but will try to email them directly to you....if you know how to get them here, be my guest!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, your post of Milo just reminded me of a cute/funny thing that Kubrick does. In general he is not a barker, but every once in a while someone is being incredibly loud in the hallway (usually a kid throwing stuff against my door) and he will start to growl and then bark. I let him do it once before telling him to shush. He will then look at me, look away and try to growl again, I use my NO sound and he will stop and come to me and lick and lick my hand as if to say, Sorry mommy! Then he will walk farther out towards the door and does this little grumble under his breath, like I can't hear him or something. I laugh about it afterwards but I always tell him no at the time. He doesn't persist because he knows I won't let him, but he definitely tries!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marge, I'm not much help. I can attach individual photos but not much else. Hopefully someone more knowledgable will be reading this thread and can help. I know we would all love to see Barney photos.

Susan


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I read each and every reply and I enjoy the pictures of your Hav's and your descriptions as if they were my own. The fun of the Hav community is that once you love one, you love them all and enjoy hearing about other people's dogs, er kids. My husband and I got Stuey, Stuart Little, in January when he was 9 weeks old and we have been smitten ever since. He will be one year old this week on the 17th. Stuey is very easy going and 'knows' and acts like everyone, even strangers, thinks that he is special. He is a beautiful, Black Irish Pied in full coat that is thick. People respond positively to him and want to know what kind of dog he is. He is truly a good will ambassador for the Havanese breed here in Oregon. He loves people and loves a party with lots of them in our home. He comes alive to greet strangers, neighbors etc. with a happy smile. He is very curious, nosy, and feels the need to investigate. He even looks up when an airplane flies over! We love his hopping after toys and his frequent run like hecks. He loves walks and hikes in a forest behind us and literally flies over logs, etc. He is not a lap sitter nor particularly affectionate but goes crazy with kisses after returning home from being gone awhile. He is very loyal and is usually near by. We got our black/white parti Sadie at 9 weeks in September and if you have read other threads I have responded to she had successful liver shunt surgery on October 1. She is a survivor, very tuned in to us, affectionate as well as independant, but will also want to be next to you or on my lap. Sadie wants to do everything Stuey does and has never been intimidated by him. She 'talks' with a loud yawn in the morning and makes baby sounds when she is contented. They love running, chasing and wrestling and are good friends. She rears back on her two back legs to playfully attack Stuey almost in slow motion. She is special because of her earlier set back. She is full of life with so much personality! I have had poodles in my life since the late 50's as a child and have had poodles ever since. We showed standard poodles in the 70's and our last poodle was a miniature, Ricky Martin,who died of cancer at 17 years of age in September 2006. We love the Havanese and they have brought us much joy and laughter! I will attempt to add a picture of the two of them standing on my dishwasher. Sadie thought of this first and Stuey joined her. Keep posting until we have heard replies from everyone in the forum!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lilysplash (sorry, I'm new here and don't know your name), Tessa did that very same thing this evening, we turned around and there she was standing on the DW! LOL!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh that is just too precious!!! I love your story of Stuey and Sadie. They sound like amazing Havs.

I agree that it's been a lot of fun hearing from everyone and we need to hear more! Thank you for starting this thread!!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I love the photo of the two of them on the dishwasher! Soooo cute 

My two, Buffy and Kahlua are as different as two Havs can be. I got Kahlua first, and had to wait a year till I could get Buffy. Kahlua was a really difficult puppy. She was really willful, refused to walk on a lead, would eat everything - shoes, tv remote, you get the picture, bite a lot, and RLH all over the place. She was the cutest thing i have ever seen. Kahlua always had a bit of a funny nature. She was also a really anxious little thing, scared of cars, trucks, other animals, etc, so I took her to dog training as soon as possible to socialise her. She never really became "friendly" to people not in her family - she is slow to take to new people, but once she does, she is all over them like a rash.

When we brought Buffy home we didn't realise she was actually not that well. She didn't want to eat, and when she did, she would vomit it back up again. She also cried all the time - it turned out she had ear mites, the poor thing. Several weeks of a lot of TLC, patience and force feeding, she started to thrive and has thankfully been healthy ever since. She's a bit funny shaped, has a weird coat and a sideways loping gait, a short tail and legs and is half the size of Kahlua, but she has the sunniest nature I have ever encountered. She is always so happy, even when Kahlua is stealing her toys and bowling her over. Buffy is the sweetest little thing I've ever seen - she's such an angel.

When I first got Buffy, Kahlua would run away from her. They're now the very very best of friends - they're also half-sisters, even though they couldn't look more different. It's really sweet to see things like if Buffy is dreaming and makes a funny noise, Kahlua will jump up, run over, and lick her face to make sure she's ok. So adorable.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> I love this thread. everyone really, really loves their dogs. But Jan- I love who you described your dogs interaction with each other and with you. They sound very special


Thanks Missy. They each have different personalities and make our lives complete.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Marge,
> I loved your story about Barney. I love to read about a rescue dog who goes from being frightened to being a trusting, happy dog. Almost anyone can earn a well socialized puppy's love but it takes special people to help an older, rescued dog learn to love and trust.
> Do you have any more photos of Barney?
> 
> Susan


:amen:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This thread is so much fun to read. That dishwasher picture is too cute. Mine try to get in there also. I wonder what's with havs and dishwashers?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, where to start....I've enjoyed reading all about everyone else's little furbabies...and I'm not real good with descriptions, but here goes. Izzy is almost a year old (Dec. 3) and my how she has captured our hearts. Her most endearing quality is her greeting when we come home. She stands on her hind legs, her front legs behind her ears in an arched position for balance, and dances around vying for our attention. It's just about the cutest thing I've ever seen and I melt everytime she does it. I try to get her to sit and wait patiently for me to greet her, but it's SO hard when she's so cute! Izzy isn't a velco dog. She is perfectly happy in our bedroom looking out the sliding glass door into the back yard. Every once in ahile, you can hear a low growl or an occassional bark as she watches the squirrels and rabbits. The neighbor kids bring our even more excitement! 
She does love people a little too much when they come over. It's mostly my mom and sister who seem to get the most attention....a little too much attention sometimes! After she's done greeting, then she's off on her own and won't come to you when called. When we call her, she comes into the room, but won't quite get within reach. She isn't a lap dog for anyone but me and that's only at night when she's tired. It's really funny....since she was a pup, she goes into our bedroom and whines at our bed until someone comes in and "puts her to bed" for the night. She won't jump into bed or out of bed which is nice as we don't have to worry about her getting out of bed at night. 
She loves kids, car rides, playing tug of war, and going for walks. She is smart, was easy to potty train, and listens intently when we talk to her. With our granddog, Zoey, another Hav, she plays hard and doesn't realize she's the little girl she is at 7.5 lbs. Oh, she isn't a paper shredder which I'm happy for, but she did chew a hole in our carpet two days ago and she'd better not do that again! 
We love her to pieces and want another one to complement her.....someday !
Here is a picture of Izzy soaking up the sunshine on our kitchen floor....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is one of Izzy I took this morning....she's in her favorite spot, checking out the wildlife! The toy is one I bought yesterday....she had it de-stuffed in less than an hour, so now it's just a shell!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are great pictures of Izzy!

I really love this thread, I see little characteristics of my girl in some of the descriptions! The "faking sleep" and stealing my pillow! YEP! She sounds a bit like Sedona, too..

Fun threaed!
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is a great thread. Thanks for starting it Lillysplash. Keep the stories coming. I love them. Stuey and Sadie spund like a hoot. And I can just picture Izzy's greetings.... how cute! Kahlua and Buffy sound like my opposites Jasper and Cash. I love how we all describe our Hav's. And this is the only place we can talk like this and not get the rolled eyes or vacant stares.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy, I can just picture Izzy being the little ballerina. That's the greeting I get from Shelby. Then if I ignore her too long, she starts jumping in the air and tries to hold on to me. She wants me to pick her up. Kodi is very mellow and will jump up, but he is very patient and will wait for me to pick him up.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy has been with us since he was 12 weeks, will be 17 months in 2 days. He is truely a big dog in a small package. Bugs is happy go lucky, up for anything little guy. He loves all dogs, people and cats, he really never met a stranger. I guess because he grew up with two standards, he really thinks he is one too. He adores and plays with all standards at our parks. He really does love large dogs, the larger the better! lol He is super active, really agile little neezer. He figured out all the stairs (up and down) jumping up on furniture and beds within the first two weeks at our house. He is really affectionate, follows me everywhere, never leave home without me dog. But, not a lap dog, won't have nothing to do with a lap. lol He loves car rides (as all my dogs) since day one and would much rather be in a car with me than left at home. The minute I reach for my purse or a coat, he is down stairs at the door. 

I guess he really is an alfa dog, that is when Romeo allows he to be. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*JudyA*, loved the pictures of Izzy especially the one on his back. It's got to be a Hav's favorite postion. *GUCCI *is so girly, love that! So is your dog *Susan. * They definately look like girls. *CHRISTINEL,* I'm not sure which of your dogs is pictured but what an amazing color! *CINCIN,* I've always thought your dogs pics look like "What are you looking at?' Cracks me up! I can't imagine owning a serious cuddler! *JANB*, I'm so happy for the great transition your newbie has made. *IRNFIT,* Your descriptions were funny! They both look like characters. *DOGGIENUT,* I just purchased the bell! J*ASHAVANESE* I enjoyed your long description of your Hav's. Kind of felt like it gave me permission. *MARJRC* thanks for your encouraging comments. It's fun to post something that people enjoy.

So far the descriptions sound like the little kids we know that Hav's are. Keep posting! I went through and looked at each Hav's Avatar picture and think we have a bunch of great looking Hav's!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor, poor Buffy, Christine. Sounds like she had a rough start with you, but turned out healthy and sound. She also sounds like she's a funny girl with her walk and quirky ways. Gotta love that about each dog we have! 

Judy, that pic of Izzy on the floor is beautiful!!! Very artsy and she looks like she's in total bliss. What a funny girl to greet you like that! I can't blame you one bit for falling for it each and every time. lol

Julia, Bugsy sounds amazing, though I already knew that!  I wish my two loved the car as much as he does, but then there are very few places I can go with them around here.  

Love the stories, everyone!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Kahlua has also developed a love of sucking pillows recently. I'm not sure what happened here, but her favourite thing to to is jump on a bed and suck the pillows til they're soaked. Needless to say, we keep all bedroom doors shut now! Buffy likes to suck the carpet and underwear, so I think they're both a little odd! 
Kahlua is the one pictures in my avatar at the moment 
Love the pics of Izzy - so cute! She's a fast toy destroyer, eh?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Our Caz is now 7 1/2 months - he's been our baby since 8 weeks old. His photo shows him at 5 months after he had a puppy clip. His hair is grown out more now and he looks more "Havanese". Cazzie is a very bold puppy. Not a shy bone in his little body. He loves everyone, and is especially glad to see the grandkids. He loves to play with his cousins, ranging from Golden Retrievers and Labs to Cooper the Maltese. The only dog he doesn't care for is my granddaughter's Papillon who is a rather annoying little dog!  Cazzie loves to spin around and do the conga...we didn't have to teach him. He runs and jumps and flys. He loves the car and loves his walks. He is also very vocal, which we would like to tone down a bit. He can be a bit agressive in play with us. He tugs on my pant leg and my shirt sleeves, grrr grrr come play. His favorite game is chase the ball. Sometimes he brings the ball back and sometimes he plays keep-away. He snuggles when I comb him and clean his eyes, but on the whole is not a snuggle bunny. He has brought so much JOY to us!

Caz came into our lives soon after we lost our beloved Golden Retriever Beau. Beau was only six years old when he came down with a paralyzing illness that our vet said we would probably never know the cause of. We were at our winter home in Florida when Beau became weak in his hind legs. We would literally have to lift him up and get him on his feet to go outside. There was a horse in an adjacent field and when Beau saw the horse, he would perk up. The horse would walk over to see Beau and they would go nose to nose. The horse's name was Caz. There was deep heartache in our home after we lost Beau. We hadn't intended on getting another puppy so soon. We were "just looking" when this little bitty Hav. stole our hearts. My daughter said, "Now you're smiling again." 

We had decided to honor Beau's memory by naming our new puppy after his horse friend, but honestly, Caz immediately won his OWN place in the middle of our hearts!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper is affectionate, mischievous, smart, sometimes stubborn, mostly sweet, playful, shy with strangers and new dogs, at times velcro - especially in new places, yet somewhat independent at home, and my enforcer with our other dogs. He loves to play with our big dogs and torment April, especially after a bath. Pepper loves to be carried, especially if we're headed toward the kitchen. He enjoys playing RLH around the house, usually before dinner. Most nights he prefers to start out sleeping in the bathroom and will ask to be lifted into our bed around 4:00 a.m. He likes to curl up beside me on the sofa. He gives the softest kisses and the warmest snuggles. 

Pepper's best personality trait is that he is joyful. He is one happy little guy and we're lucky to have him.

Wanda


----------

